# suppourt our troops



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul, the congressman from the Houston area who opposes the Iraq war, has gotten more contributions than any other White House contender from donors identified as affiliated with the military. According to a Houston Chronicle analysis of campaign records from January through September, Paul received $63,440 in donations from current military employees and several retired military personnel.

ARLINGTON, VIRGINIA - According to newly released FEC reports, Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul has received more military donations than the other three remaining Republican candidates combined.

"The latest numbers make it clear: the troops support Ron Paul," said Ron Paul campaign chairman Kent Snyder. "Dr. Paul has worked his entire career working for veterans, and has many awards and endorsements due to his dedication to their cause."

"In the 4th quarter of 2007, individuals in the Army, Navy and Air Force made
those branches of the armed services the No. 13, No. 18 and No. 21, contributing
industries, respectively. War opponent Rep. Ron Paul, R-Texas, received the most
from donors in the military, collecting at least $212,000 from them. Another war
opponent, Sen. Barack Obama, D-Illinois, was second with about $94,000.

Soldiers love Ron and Barack, and lobbyists love Sen. Hillary Clinton, D-NY,
the No. 1 recipient of lobbyist cash, receiving $823,000 in 2007 from the
lobbying industry, which gave about $2.7 million overall."

February 03, 2008
Ron Paul Tops Military Donations, Again
This time, the victory was decisive. Paul received approximately three times as many Army donations as Senator John McCain, twice as many from the Navy, Marine Corps, and Air Force, and more military donations overall than all the other Republican candidates combined. from

Number of donors:

Ron Paul - 931 
McCain - 466 
Huckabee - 141 
Romney - 125

JUST A FEWclips i found in about ten minutes of searching, go see for yourself or you can choose to ignore it for your own selfish reasons

suppourt our troops vote ron paul


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

no comments?

here is an anti war candidate getting more funds from millitary service members than all the other candidates, and for so long myself and others who disagree with this global war on terror, have been told we don't suppourt the troops because we don't suppourt the war....? it is tiresome any one out there currently serving in the millitary with a thought to help my perspective??

it is the message that freedom and liberty will promote prosperity. not taking more liberty away and spreading more war. isnt it true that great countries end for financial reasons, and throughout history many of those financial hardships were brought on by war?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I occaisonally work on an air force base from time to time. Last spring I spent a vacation with a marine and they are all saying the same thing "this is Bush's war". I don't know who to believe anymore (Dems or Repu.), but my heart says to go with what our soldiers are saying.

Even on another site there were national guard soldiers who had returned from Iraq saying "yes, we are doing good things, but this isn't our war, its GWB".

I gotta believe the men and women who are defending our country.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Soldiers always ***** and you will have libs in the military just like the rest of society.

I know for a fact that soldiers support the war.

The "Bush's war" comment is stupid nonsense, everyone in our govt voted in favor of it blah blah blah.

Oh and don't forget Al queda's not in Iraq :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why don't we ask some of the people over there right now how they feel about the war?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

So what you are saying is that the numbers lie bob? :roll: and everybody that is donating to Ron Paul is a liberal? All I can say is wow! How does Rush's ding ding taste?

The soldiers always ***** is a good one too loser


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

jdpete75 said:


> So what you are saying is that the numbers lie bob? :roll: and everybody that is donating to Ron Paul is a liberal? All I can say is wow! How does Rush's ding ding taste?
> 
> The soldiers always b#tch is a good one too loser


So not only is Bobm a loser, but he is also fellating Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jdpete75 said:


> So what you are saying is that the numbers lie bob? :roll: and everybody that is donating to Ron Paul is a liberal? All I can say is wow! How does Rush's ding ding taste?
> 
> The soldiers always b#tch is a good one too loser


Way over the top JD. Political ideals get passionate, but your derogatory remarks are uncalled for and yours are in exceptional poor taste. If you want to talk like that in private that's your business, but not on here. That's coming from a guy that thinks Ron Paul is ok. 
You owe Bob an apology.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

HA this is another good one.

All, I said three things

Soldiers always *****

I know that because I was a soldier during wartime and me and all my buddies *****ed everyday, then we went out and did our jobs.

there are libs in the military

It may shock some but there are planty of partriotic liberals that serve
again personal experience. I was one at the time I was in.

Its isn't "bushes war" its all of our war and if "we" (meaning our senate and house) had stood united at least in public instead of the likes of Dems like Pelosi and Reid, Republicans like Chuck Hagel and others, making comments the we cannot win ect. giving aid and comfort to the enemy by lettting them know they have no real staying power. The war would probably be over by now. And most of our soldiers could come home

Instead they have undermined the war effort for personal political gain.

I never said anything about Ron Paul, I am a libertairian.

And Plainsman thanks, but I dont want his apology, it would be as vacant as his comments


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got back from over there, and I can tell you that the VAST majority of soldiers both understand what we are doing over there and fully support the war effort. Guys are lining up to go back, and I am guessing here, but soldiers don't fight to go back to a place that they feel they dont belong. We are kicking *** and taking names over there, and as long as you get all your information spoon fed to you via CNN, NBC, ABC, etc, you will never know the truth. We want to be there, the Iraqis want us there, and the bad guys want us to retreat.

Which plan do YOU support?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The numbers in the first post do not make it clear that soldiers support Ron Paul at all. In fact they are misleading and slanted. The line "Paul received $63,440 in donations from current military employees and several retired military personnel" is the first tip off. Military employees? Thats any civil service person working for the government that has even the slightest link to military contracts or work. The nine month period showing the $63,400 doesn't mention that Obama got $53,968 and McCain received $48,208 during the same period. Certainly not much difference to crow about.

Ramona Joyce with the American Legion said she didn't know why military employees support Paul. "I don't know the rhyme or reason behind it, it's America. Anybody can throw their money at who they want to."

At the Texas headquarters of the Veterans of Foreign Wars in Austin, state adjutant Roy Grona said military personnel do not vote as a bloc. Grona said Paul has been endorsed by the VFW in his congressional races in part because of his support for veterans' benefits.

The information in the first post was distributed by the campaign supporters of Ron Paul. When the comment "Those tasked to actually fighting this war get it, don't they?" was put to the campaign the answer was, "Well, maybe. The reporters admit, though, that "many contributors do not disclose their occupations, making it difficult to determine the total extent of military contributions to any one candidate. More importantly, the amount of contributions are incredibly small, hardly proving much of anything."

"Nor can we necessarily infer that the war is the primary rationale for choosing a candidate, even within military circles. After all, avid war supporter McCain got almost as much as Obama."


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

live2hunt said:


> "this is Bush's war"











[/img]

*Man We Have Short Memories! uke: :******: *


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

:beer:

If this is "Bush's" war, then every AMerican should change their name to Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> :beer:
> 
> If this is "Bush's" war, then every AMerican should change their name to Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


True that.


----------

